# appetite supresser



## gynolad (May 31, 2013)

I lost over 100lbs on EC stack

now im trying to cut again but i dont have any ephedrine and my appetite is crazy!! I just want to eat all day at the moment

apart from MTFU what other **** can I try?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Having better self control could help...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

gynolad said:


> I lost over 100lbs on EC stack
> 
> now im trying to cut again but i dont have any ephedrine and my appetite is crazy!! I just want to eat all day at the moment
> 
> apart from MTFU what other **** can I try?


Fibre! Makes you feel stuffed for hours!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Fibre! Makes you feel stuffed for hours!


Look at Psyllium Husk before you dive in with something like sibutramine. I used it when I was losing weight and works great. I used to take 2 caps about an hour before a meal - to help me not overeat and again about 2 hours after to stop the cravings. Take it with a big glass of water each time - this is very important, or it can cause constipation.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Look at Psyllium Husk before you dive in with something like sibutramine. I used it when I was losing weight and works great. I used to take 2 caps about an hour before a meal - to help me not overeat and again about 2 hours after to stop the cravings. Take it with a big glass of water each time - this is very important, or it can cause constipation.


I meant the fruit and fibre cereal sort of fibre


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sibutramine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Nicotine.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Find a source and get effies

I found dexaprine good for appetite supression


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dexaprine is fking awful stuff yak yak yak, although it might be ok for you everyone is different.

im lucky I have an iron will.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I've used sibutramine and find it makes me one bug sweaty mess. !! And also find it makes my heart rate sky rocket ! And feel so spaced out on it! Any one had this experice with sib


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

If you are working out I found that a lot of pre-workout drinks really kill my appetitie - I just didn't wnat to eat for 5-6 hours after a morning workout - really had to force myself.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Lots and lots of broccoli.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mkat


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

ive had good results from PES alphamine, dexaprine, lipodrene, usually my preworkouts too and a good protein will keep you full for a long time my best have been fusion matrix and protean


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

finding the alphamine gd too

started the psllium husk yesterday - dont add this stuff to porridge unless you like wallpaper paste lol


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Without needing to take anything: water, fibre, fat, coffee, keeping busy


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

chesteze -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Do-Chesteze-Tablets-9/dp/B003VV2AOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385026596&sr=8-1&keywords=chesteze


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

sibutramine all the way for me. using the d-hacks sib now. 1 tab mid morning. don't want to eat a thing for the rest of the day, (not a good thing) but i make myself eat so not a problem. may try half a tab. another good bonus is it makes me feel alert!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i use nicotine mints....they work well for me, they are a fairly potent stimulant too...(the body doesn't become tolerant to nicotine too well either after prolonged use...)

however.... use them often and they are addictive as fcuk.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> sibutramine all the way for me. using the d-hacks sib now. 1 tab mid morning. don't want to eat a thing for the rest of the day, (not a good thing) but i make myself eat so not a problem. may try half a tab. another good bonus is it makes me feel alert!


Ok mate,is your sib tabs or caps... Starting my d hack sib this week was gonna take around midday..


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

reboxetine will easily kill your appetite, its better than ephedrine imo.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> sibutramine all the way for me. using the d-hacks sib now. 1 tab mid morning. don't want to eat a thing for the rest of the day, (not a good thing) but i make myself eat so not a problem. may try half a tab. another good bonus is it makes me feel alert!


Ok mate,is your sib tabs or caps... Starting my d hack sib this week was gonna take around midday..


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive been reading about Sibutramine,doesnt it greatly increase your risk of a stroke or a heart attack,sudden death etc?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Ive been reading about Sibutramine,doesnt it greatly increase your risk of a stroke or a heart attack,sudden death etc?





akietta said:


> phentermine is good appetite suppresser


Sibutramine was withdrawn as a prescription drug for a reason, and phentermine is recommended for short term use only. Now I am not against the use of PEDs - check my many threads on DNP (the evil one as it is now in the Press), however before you put anything into your body you should be fully aware of what it is going to do to you and what the potential sides are, and what the remedies are, so you can pick up on them and take action before they become a problem.

to that end, anyone considering either, I recommend you read the relevant article below:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phentermine


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

@DiggyV I wouldn't touch either one mate to be honest. At least I know that will power won't kill me.Thanks for the info.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ECA stack is very good


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> ECA stack is very good


The comprehensive ECA guide 

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

a little bit of shameless self publicity :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Nicotine gum is superb when deep into a diet.

Not addictive either (I used to be addicted to spitting tobacco and never have an issue with the gum).


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

ConP said:


> Nicotine gum is superb when deep into a diet.
> 
> Not addictive either (I used to be addicted to spitting tobacco and never have an issue with the gum).


How nicotine gum for some one that's never touched a ciggy in there life? Would it be advised or not my appetite is in full swing atm with the cold day and nights


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> How nicotine gum for some one that's never touched a ciggy in there life? Would it be advised or not my appetite is in full swing atm with the cold day and nights


Take 1mg nicotine gum and cut it in half to start with.

Can make people feel VERY sick if not used to it.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

ConP said:


> Take 1mg nicotine gum and cut it in half to start with.
> 
> Can make people feel VERY sick if not used to it.


Will give it ago should I expect much difference in appetite?


----------

